# Rim vs. Pothole at 60mph -- Pothole wins!



## bmwe39fan (Jan 20, 2004)

Here's a picture of my rim from my way home from work last night. The rim is bent and cracked. I'm going to try and go after the town to pay for the rim and tire but I doubt I'll get very far... Friggin potholes...


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Ouch!!!

Well at least you get to replace a wheel that look like it has some curb rash.... :dunno:


----------



## bmwe39fan (Jan 20, 2004)

LmtdSlip said:


> Ouch!!!
> 
> Well at least you get to replace a wheel that look like it has some curb rash.... :dunno:


You are right -- and lucky for me that was the worst wheel...


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Geez, that's too bad! There is a mild pothole (growing no doubt) on my way to work on a _brand new freakin' street_. I must've hit it 10 times before remembering to avoid it now.

Chris


----------



## bmwe39fan (Jan 20, 2004)

Ågent99 said:


> Geez, that's too bad! There is a mild pothole (growing no doubt) on my way to work on a _brand new freakin' street_. I must've hit it 10 times before remembering to avoid it now.
> 
> Chris


Its been so cold here that they are everywhere, and I can't find a safe way to work!


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

OUCH! that hurts, but you could use this as an excuse to buy some HREs???


----------



## ikoiko (Nov 20, 2003)

Keep those pictures of the damage, have the town/city/county pay for it, many times they will if you are persistent about it.

I hit one friday, bone jarring....I was OK, but 200yds past the pothole were 6 cars awaiting tow trucks....nasty!


----------



## safetywork (Dec 10, 2003)

I hope you're not planning to reuse the tire. It looks like the sidewall took a beating as well and will probably grow a "bubble".


----------



## bimmer12 (Jan 30, 2003)

do you guys have recommendations of places that fix dented wheels?

thanks


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Ouch, that hurts. 

Have the rim repaired, and swap it with your spare.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

bimmer12 said:


> do you guys have recommendations of places that fix dented wheels?


Yes. Wheel Collision Center in Bath, PA. I've used them many times. www.wheelcollision.com


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

DZeckhausen said:


> Yes. Wheel Collision Center in Bath, PA. I've used them many times. www.wheelcollision.com


Dave, have you seen Style 66 wheels fixed for curb rash or any other type of similar wheel? I was wondering about how much that costs.


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

I munched one of my BBS RKs a couple years back on a rock that I hit going about 50-60. I tried to get the wheel repaired but Wheels America said it was warped and they refused to fix it. Thank Gawd for Tire Rack.


----------



## bimmer12 (Jan 30, 2003)

DZeckhausen said:


> Yes. Wheel Collision Center in Bath, PA. I've used them many times. www.wheelcollision.com


thanks for the rec DZeck... 2 dented rims this winter has me regretting not replacing my 17" bbs on all season tires with some 15" steelies


----------

